# Caja acústica Onken UltraFlex



## damian2009 (Abr 22, 2010)

Tengo la idea de hacerme unas cajas Onken con unos parlantes de 15" que tengo. Anduve investigando y según parece estas cajas tienen una muy buena aceptación entre los audiofilos. Consegui un link que me cedio el compañero jorgefer, y que contiene un exel que te calcula el tamaño de la caja en base a los parametros Thiele-Small del parlante. El problema que presenta la calculadora es que te indica la medida en litros de la caja pero no las medias externas -es decir el alto, el ancho y la profundidad. Si alguien puede darme una mano con esto estaría más que agradecido. Cabe resaltar que voy a usar madera fenolica de 30mm.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2010)

Mirá:
http://www.studiomaudio.info/onken.html

El primer hit de google buscando "onken ultraflex"...


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 22, 2010)

> Mirá:
> http://www.studiomaudio.info/onken.html
> 
> El primer hit de google buscando "onken ultraflex"...


El problema con esas medidas es que son medidas genericas para parlantes de 15" y no se si se adaptarán a los de 15" que tengo yo. En todo caso, vos me confirmarías que es asi porque según parece hay una serie de complejos cálculos para adaptar el tamaño de la caja a los parametros T-S de un parlante en particular. Ahora si es asi como me recomendas vos ya estoy mandando las medidas a una carpinteria para realizar los cortes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2010)

damian2009 dijo:


> El problema con esas medidas es que son medidas genericas para parlantes de 15" y no se si se adaptarán a los de 15" que tengo yo. En todo caso, vos me confirmarías que es asi porque según parece hay una serie de complejos cálculos para adaptar el tamaño de la caja a los parametros T-S de un parlante en particular. Ahora si es asi como me recomendas vos ya estoy mandando las medidas a una carpinteria para realizar los cortes.



En realidad lo unico que importa es el volumen y lo demás es de adorno (bueno, no tan así...pero parecido por ahora).
Empleá tu imaginación: Usá esas medidas para calcular el volumen de esas cajas y comparalo con el que te sale a vos de la planilla excel. Luego ajustá las medidas para conservar las proporciones con respecto a las que te pasé...y listo. Te repito: lo unico que importa es el volumen.

PD: Estás suponiendo que esos cálculos son correctos, pero yo no sé si son así...aunque de todas formas podés verificarlos con el WinISD...pero se si estas cajas se diseñaron basadas en T/S


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 23, 2010)

Ok ezavalla. Muchas gracias por tu aporte.


----------

